# No 'desktop audio' option on Audio Input Capture - MacBook Air 13" macOS Catalina 10.15.5



## JoanaSilva (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi, I need to stream via a Window capture (browser), which I can set up correctly, but I have an issue with the audio. When I add Audio Input Capture, the only options I see are Default / Built-In Microphone / HD Pro Webcam C920. Whichever option I select, I always end up streaming the sound of my browser PLUS any sound the internal mic captures (keyboard strokes, me talking or coughing, my neighbour's dog, etc). Do you have any suggestions as to how can I stream only the desktop audio and not what's happening around me? TIA


----------



## samuemx (Aug 27, 2020)

To capture your desktop audio on OBS read this: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/how-to-capture-desktop-audio-on-mac.16491/

Or use an app like Loopback to route your adio to OBS .


----------



## JoanaSilva (Aug 31, 2020)

Thanks, Samuemx! I have watched the video, but I get stuck in the part where we need to go to Audio MIDI Setup and you're supposed to see iShowU Audio Capture there. I don't see it there and have no idea what to do now. I have allowed all permissions in the System Preferences for iShowU Audio Capture and restarted my computer, but it still doesn't show. Any ideas? TIA


----------

